# One Of Those Days....



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

So what's Dunbar doing in your neck of the woods?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Yikes.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Way to wack and STACK!


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

nice dumpster or is your van always like that?


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

You must've used super glue to get it all to stay in there as it piled up so high.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

sierra2000 said:


> You must've used super glue to get it all to stay in there as it piled up so high.


Whayaexpect??? One step glue builder!


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

someone needs to invest in a utility trailer... load it up and haul it off. heck the junk can even sit on it for a few weeks so you don't have to unload it after a long day of demo work! haha


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

That is where having the 7 x 12 trailer is awesome. We take it on jobs that involve demo or we will be there for a few days. If something comes up just disconnect and go. Van stays clean and organized. 

But

My van has looked like that on more than a few occasions. :laughing:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I have dumpster companies and cleanup crews on speed dial.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks like trash from a demo for one of those step-in fancy tubs.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

http://www.wm.com/enterprise/construction/construction-solutions/bagster.jsp





I'd get a bagster on site before I put all that trash in my plumbing van.


----------



## Elmer Jackso (Jun 2, 2015)

I also know about the company which easily clean all your waste material with in a few minutes only just few clicks.....!!!!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Elmer Jackso said:


> I also know about the company which easily clean all your waste material with in a few minutes only just few clicks.....!!!!


Why is this handyhack here??


----------

